# These Are The Last Of My Color By Number App Pictures



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 21, 2022)

I was using Happy Color for more than a year.   After @officerripley posted about a couple of apps she likes I tried one (just called Color in the Google Play store), and liked it's set up and color palette, as well accessibility to the colors. I wasn't thrilled with Happy Color's color choices, so I finished these up before deleting it.

It took me a long time to finish the first picture shown here. It was tedious and I only worked on it every now and then. I was doing the second one for my DIL but she passed before I finished it. She loved butterflies. I love mermaids, so always try to color at least one in the apps.


----------



## officerripley (Apr 21, 2022)

Beautiful!


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Apr 24, 2022)

officerripley said:


> Beautiful!


Thank you Officer.


----------

